

My Twitter app needs a complete design overhaul. What do I do? - josh123

So one of the twitter apps I worked on some months back (and let rust) really needs some polishing up.&#60;p&#62;I'm not a designer and it looks like...crap. Where do I go to for some help on this front?
======
patheman
hey, i'd try the following

1\. try to ask users of your app if they fancy to help you out, if youre lucky
a design-gifted one is among them.

2\. if you want to invest little $ try out oDesk.com or some crowdsourcing
sites like <http://brandstack.com/> <http://www.crowdspring.com/>
<http://99designs.com/>

good luck pa

~~~
josh123
Thanks for the links. I've not "opened up" my app yet, because I've been
pretty embarrassed by how it looks. I'd rather get that sorted out first
before I unleash it to the folks who might use it!

------
charliepark
I would go to dribbble.com and forrst.com and look for designers that you
like. Then contact them and ask them for a quote.

------
patheman
well it can't look THAT awful ;) if the functionality is good the first few
folks won't mind .

i cant remember who said that: "if you feel comftable shipping your product -
you waited to long"

